# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ook als je een ziekte hebt kun je gelukkig zijn

## Leontien

> Gezondheid is over het algemeen een voorspeller voor geluk. Toch kunnen mensen met een chronische of zelfs levensbedreigende ziekte net zo gelukkig zijn, zo lang ze geen dagelijkse last ondervinden.


nu.nl

Kun jij je gelukkig voelen ookal heb je een ziekte? Kun je ook aangeven wanneer je je dan gelukkig voelt?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## schanulleke1968

Ikzelf zou niet gelukig kunnen zijn met een chronische of levensbedreigende ziekte. Maar ik kan wel begrijpen dat je juist dan misschhien de waarde van het leven gaat inzien en er ten volste van gaat genieten

----------


## Suske'52

Ik ben al een paar jaar erkent als chronische pijnpatient ....ik heb er toch een 2/3 tal jaar over gedaan .....om dit te aanvaarden ....alsook mensen naast jou .... kennissen /familie ...moeten jou hierin meevolgen ....ook niet altijd gemakkelijk .....je moet je altijd precies verantwoorden .....want het staat niet altijd op je gelaat geschreven ....zelfs de huisdokter zei ....: in de beginjaren ... 'zo'n aktieve vrouw .....jij bent véél te jong om in je zetel te zitten '.....je wordt de eerste jaren.... vh. kastje nd. muur gestuurt ....want men gaat op je uiterlijk af ....maar nu ...voel ik mij gelukkig ...weet wat ik aankan en niet ....en daar hou ik me aan ( alléé probeer) .... ..men waardeert en relativeert alles ook meer nu ....als je gezond bent.... dacht ik ook .... dat ik ijzersterk kon blijven doorgaan ...... ( maar sterke takken breken ook ) gelukkig ben ik positief ingestelt als persoon (altijd) ....ik geraak niet gemakkelijk van mijn weg af .....ik besef ook dat er mensen zijn met een minder sterk karakter ...kan ik inkomen ....die wens ik sterkte in hun zoektocht ....( want dat is het de eerste jaren ...)  :Confused:  :Wink:  naar hun rust en geluk ..... :Wink:

----------


## schanulleke1968

@Suske'52
Veel sterkte en hou de moed erin ! Blijven vechten !

----------

